# NATO/ Leather Strap recommendations



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey everyone.

im looking to pop my Longines Conquest onto a NATO or leather strap.

long story....but bought it when I was 2 stone heavier, now my wrists have shrunk, it doesn't matter what I do I find the bracelet too chunky/ heavy and because of expansion/ contraction of my wrist I can never get it to size correctly.

Can anyone recommend any Good quality aftermarket NATOs or leather straps? ..or even a leather nato

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

WickerBill said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> im looking to pop my Longines Conquest onto a NATO or leather strap.
> 
> ...


 Have a search for some of the adjustable single pass NATO straps.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/search?page=1&q=Single+pass&type=product


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I appreciate this won't help with the weight / chunkyness but Longines do a half link for their conquest bracelet which was a revelation fit-wise for me.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

danoafc said:


> I appreciate this won't help with the weight / chunkyness but Longines do a half link for their conquest bracelet which was a revelation fit-wise for me.


 Hey dan. Yeh I've got half links already....spent a few hours last night taking out and adding links trying to resize etc...the biggest issue I'm finding is because of the weight of the bracelet it's pulling the watch too far down my wrist and the crown is sticking in the back of my hand all the time. My Hydro is on a rubber strap and it always sits perfectly on my wrist....whether this is the lack of weight in the bracelet or added friction from the rubber I don't know but for the cost of a NATO I thought I'd give it a shot!


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Steveo straps are worth a look.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I buy most of my natos from Amazon now - the slightly pricier ones are excellent quality


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

WickerBill said:


> Hey dan. Yeh I've got half links already....spent a few hours last night taking out and adding links trying to resize etc...the biggest issue I'm finding is because of the weight of the bracelet it's pulling the watch too far down my wrist and the crown is sticking in the back of my hand all the time. My Hydro is on a rubber strap and it always sits perfectly on my wrist....whether this is the lack of weight in the bracelet or added friction from the rubber I don't know but for the cost of a NATO I thought I'd give it a shot!


 I used the half link in my Hydro bracelet but I hear what you are saying re the weight, though I tend to hear my bracelets a bit loose so they do sit right at the bottom of my wrist.

As for NATO's, I've used MonkeySwag a few times and they are very decent quality for not a lot of money.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Watch Gecko do high quality nato including leather ones. If you pick the seatbelt type they're normally a bit thicker.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Cousins do leather Nato's very reasonable , from £3.95 plus vat & p&p


----------

